# My little Brothers First Betta A Red Dragon?



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

So my little brother got his very first betta today
He was so excited

The cup at Petco said Halfmoon Plakat...just wondering if you guys think its true? 
I have never had a plakat before.
And he looks like a red dragon to me?

This is little Ares


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Im not to good with types.
but he does look like a dragon to me 
very pretty guy you have there *jealous* hahah


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awwe, hes cute! What size tank is he in?


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

he is in a one gallon. He is soo tiny. Ill put more pictures up tomorrow. I didnt want to freak him out too much today.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

And Thank you I told my little brother he picked a good one!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Remember to do 100% water changes every other day then! In a bigger tank you wouldnt have to do so many


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks I have one of my boys in a one gallon too so im gonna teach him some of what i know. We can learn together


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

mm yup i'd say he looks dragon to me. 
pretty fish btw.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

babyk said:


> So my little brother got his very first betta today
> He was so excited
> 
> The cup at Petco said Halfmoon Plakat...just wondering if you guys think its true?
> ...


Wow!!! He looks so mean! But in a good way.

His dragon scales are so even!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

lol he does look mean! 

Ive got some more pics to show you guys











and since Apollo got a new hide out in his 5 gallon, Ares got Squidwards house


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

Wow he is one good looking boi!..Me aswell im not good on types but looks Dragon to me.. wish the pet shops round my area sold dragons!..


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well he is a plakat but you'd have to take a picture of him flaring to see if he's a halfmoon.

If his tail makes a perfect D or his tail goes even farther towards his body then he's definitely a halfmoon. =]

He's a dragon alright but I don't know if you'd call ihm a red dragon or a white dragon. :/ I'm not good with colors! XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

babyk said:


> lol he does look mean!
> 
> Ive got some more pics to show you guys
> 
> ...


Dont Worry, almost all dragons look mean. Its just a gift lol, but they are a very cute mean.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

He's a platinum red dragon, and you'll have to have him flare to see if he's a HMPK or not. Just a tip though-traditional PKs can have 180* spans, but the edges of their tail are rounded. If he's a HMPK his caudal edges will be straight.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay so step one in seeing if he is a HMPK get him to flare. lol. He flared a little for me yesterday but not enough to see anything. When I get him to flare I will post more pics

&Im not very good with colors so a platinum dragon? That just sounds so cool.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

I think almost DEFINITELY a HMPK!  I saw the perfect little D tail...but sadly couldnt get him to hold still to take pictures.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Put a mirror in front of his tank and he will flare


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Well a traditional red dragon has blueish dragon scales and red fins, while a platinum dragon has bright white dragon scales and red fins.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

lol so what is he? lol.

and I did the mirror trick and he doesnt seem to care. He flared a teeny tiny bit at my camera but not much. 

I did get to see that perfect D shaped tail though. He is gorgeous. My little brother did a good job


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

He's a platinum red dragon, from the pictures. You could probably figure it out!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah. He is a pretty boy


----------

